# Ferret Shows in 2011



## Furbies

If any of you are looking for ferret shows to enter your ferrets in or simply pop along and meet other ferret folk then there are lots listed on these websites

Ferrets Forum - Shows & Events

NFWS - Showdates for 2010/11


----------



## Nelson

Never bothered with shows and stuff.

Thanks for the list, might go to one to see


----------



## Guest

I try and avoid the ferrets at all the country shows. I'd be too tempted to get one


----------



## harwoodlee

might think about showing mine one day


----------



## Nelson

harwoodlee said:


> might think about showing mine one day


Thats a fine pair you have :thumbup:


----------

